# Williamsburg, VA Rides



## cosgti (Jan 20, 2007)

While making a cross country drive the fam and I will be staying in Williamsburg June 15-17. Can anyone point me to some good riding routes in/around the Williamsburg and Jamestown areas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Some good cycling maps here:
Local Maps - BikeBeat Bicycle Shop | Williamsburg | Yorktown | Virginia Beach | Chesapeake, VA
If you're interested in the 55-mile "Old Wiliamsburg Road Race" loop, be advised that the bridge/dam carrying Route 600 (Six Mt. Zion Rd turns to Holly Forks Rd at the dam) over Richardson's Millpond is closed to traffic. However, it's not a problem to lift your bike over the barrier and continue on your way.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice riding in Williamsburg, you will enjoy yourself for sure. The link wim supplied is a good one, Bike Beat is a multi-store LBS that does a bunch in the Williamsburg area for cycling.


----------

